# Warty growth on inside ear



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello

Our 2 year old boy has developed a warty growth on the inside of his ear. Has anyone experienced this before or know what it is? Should I take him to the vets? It started off as a black spot so thought it might be a tick. Then it grew so it's the size of a small bobbly mole but doesn't seem to cause him any itching or discomfort. Nonetheless I am quite worried to thought I'd try here for any advice first.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Could be puppy warts.... just a thought. 

I dont have any experience with them but there are threads about them here on this forum.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Take a picture and post it up so we can see what it looks like.


----------

